# Halloween cross stitching



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice... I use to cross stitch say 20 some years ago, never thought of doing Halloween patterns like this. Truly lovely.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome, especially the colors on the first one. I don't cross stitch but keep thinking I should take up embroidery, which my mom used to do.


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

That is frickn' cool.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Vsalz, these pieces are fantastic!! This work took you quite a while to complete- your third one is my favorite here. 💜 Quite enjoy cross stitching myself, am working on a Halloween quilt pattern.

My Mom stitched this one for me...


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Laurie S. said:


> My Mom stitched this one for me...


That is beautiful!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

night-owl said:


> That is beautiful!


It is, thank you, night-owl! 🧡

I stitched this one for her years ago, but it's not Halloween related...


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh my stars - those are all lovely!! Those all must have taken so much time and care. 

I was just looking online at Joann Fabrics for some beginner level cross stitch with a Halloween/macabre theme... there's precious little choice that isn't super cute/cartoonish. I absolutely don't have anything against cute, but it's not the style I'm going for in my house and I'd love to make some of these to display/decor.

Where can a person find these types of patterns (although more simple for my skill level) and how hard is it to get started?


----------



## SLCGirl (Jul 23, 2020)

First place that pops to mind is Etsy. Also here Halloween at EverythingCrossStitch.com A little repetition here, but some fantastic stuff Halloween Cross Stitch Patterns - 123Stitch.com


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Zulily occasionally has small kits that aren't expensive. I ordered a Halloween one to give it a shot. 

Here's one for tea towels.








ADORNit Cactus Tea Cups Tea Towel Embroidery Kit


Let your fingers fly with intricate embroidery art in this cool crafting kit that adds a homespun aesthetic to your kitchen setting.




www.zulily.com





There's a couple here:








Riley Blake Designs | Zulily


Riley Blake Designs at Zulily! Riley Blake Designs offers quality fabrics that quilters, sewers and makers love. Through their partnership with local and international artists, their beautiful prints and solids bring versatility to your homemade crafts. Discover deals and discounts on Riley...




www.zulily.com





A few more here:








Felice | Zulily


Felice at Zulily! Discover deals and discounts on Felice at Zulily. Save on favorite brands. There's always something exciting and inspiring to discover, including family finds, unique picks and the lowest prices.




www.zulily.com





I ordered this one a while back to try it since I'm new to it too & I'm still waiting on delivery. It's sitting in NY pending approval to be admitted into the US I think. I'm in no hurry for it either.








Felice White & Black Haunted Castle Scene DIY Embroidery Starter Kit


Whether you proudly display it in your home or present it as a gift, you'll get satisfaction from this embroidered artwork that you made yourself thanks to this easy-to-use starter kit.




www.zulily.com


----------



## MomeWraith (Sep 25, 2014)

Nora Corbett has designed many Halloween themed patterns.
Here's one of my favorites


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I haven't done cross stitch in a long time and I think its time I got back to it! Some beautiful work there.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

MomeWraith said:


> Nora Corbett has designed many Halloween themed patterns.
> Here's one of my favorites
> 
> View attachment 745133


I wish this was available as an embroidery design! I have no idea how - or even if it is possible - to do a conversion.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Laurie S. said:


> Vsalz, these pieces are fantastic!! This work took you quite a while to complete- your third one is my favorite here. 💜 Quite enjoy cross stitching myself, am working on a Halloween quilt pattern.
> 
> My Mom stitched this one for me...
> View attachment 745127


This is Gorgeaous!!!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Oh my stars - those are all lovely!! Those all must have taken so much time and care.
> 
> I was just looking online at Joann Fabrics for some beginner level cross stitch with a Halloween/macabre theme... there's precious little choice that isn't super cute/cartoonish. I absolutely don't have anything against cute, but it's not the style I'm going for in my house and I'd love to make some of these to display/decor.
> 
> Where can a person find these types of patterns (although more simple for my skill level) and how hard is it to get started?


These are all available on Etsy. AtomicTikiPins

here are a couple of smaller ones I have.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

Laurie S. said:


> It is, thank you, night-owl! 🧡
> 
> I stitched this one for her years ago, but it's not Halloween related...
> View attachment 745129





Vsalz said:


> These are all available on Etsy. AtomicTikiPins
> 
> here are a couple of smaller ones I have.
> View attachment 745135
> View attachment 745135


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

SLCGirl said:


> First place that pops to mind is Etsy. Also here Halloween at EverythingCrossStitch.com A little repetition here, but some fantastic stuff Halloween Cross Stitch Patterns - 123Stitch.com


Yep. All of mine on are on Etsy. AtomicTikiPins


----------



## Lacey Drawers (Oct 11, 2014)

Vsalz said:


> Anyone besides me keep Halloween alive year round by cross stitching? If so, who are your favorite artists?
> I am starting my own charts, but am always looking for patterns to stitch. Here are some of my new pieces:
> View attachment 745110
> View attachment 745111
> View attachment 745112





Vsalz said:


> Anyone besides me keep Halloween alive year round by cross stitching? If so, who are your favorite artists?
> I am starting my own charts, but am always looking for patterns to stitch. Here are some of my new pieces:
> View attachment 745110
> View attachment 745111
> View attachment 745112


I love the witch's workshop one. Would you share the pattern? It will go well with my black cat collection.


Vsalz said:


> Anyone besides me keep Halloween alive year round by cross stitching? If so, who are your favorite artists?
> I am starting my own charts, but am always looking for patterns to stitch. Here are some of my new pieces:
> View attachment 745110
> View attachment 745111
> View attachment 745112





Vsalz said:


> Anyone besides me keep Halloween alive year round by cross stitching? If so, who are your favorite artists?
> I am starting my own charts, but am always looking for patterns to stitch. Here are some of my new pieces:
> View attachment 745110
> View attachment 745111
> View attachment 745112











I made this one several years ago. I can send you the pattern info. Your witch's work shop will look great with my black cat collection. Will you share your pattern?


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

The Witchy Stitcher has some nice Halloween cross stitch patterns and kits.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I found these on Etsy... they were stich-a-month activities... I've completed the Universal Monster house and am waiting to start the Addams Mansion... I have a witch series that I want to finish first...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

The witches I'm working on are from here... she has a bunch of non-stereotypical witch patterns...Whimsical Cross Stitch Designs by Brooke by BrookesBooksStore (etsy.com) 
Or maybe I should call them non-Halloween witches... there's nature, ice skater, beach, pirate, etc


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Witchy Sticher’s kits are amazing! I’m a very beginner stitcher but they’ve been really nice! I also love these on etsy and did the little Frankie and bride as my first stitch 

Crafty like a Fox by FoxYouAreSoCrafty


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

This is the witchy stitcher I’m working on now KIT ~ Candyman | The Witchy Stitcher


----------



## mr.macabre (Oct 7, 2020)

Buggula said:


> I haven't done cross stitch in a long time and I think its time I got back to it! Some beautiful work there.


That is cool, it has a NIGHTMARE BEFORE X-MAS look to it.


----------

